# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Highlander

## Kenn

Still I miss you every day, you special lass,
I miss the laughs, the lambs. the grass,
The times we shared, the smile you gave.
Always in my heart a place they have.

----------


## sassylass

aw Lizz that is very sweet.  She was special, for sure.  xoxo

----------


## Doolally

Lots of fun and plenty of laughs!

Thinking of Highlander.   :Frown:

----------

